# Bikes like the Surly Lowside



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

What bikes are there out there like the Surly Lowside? 

I am looking for something more able to be pedaled then a DJ or BMX bike, able to be run single speed or with gears, 27.5 or 26 non plus, and has multiple frame sizes (looking for around 450mm-470mm reach). Basically something that will be fun on trails (and not uncomfortable for a 2-3hour ride), dirt jumps, the urban jungle or pump tracks. The one thing I don't love about the Surly Lowside is it is a plus bike but I might consider it.


----------

